# Looking to Adopt/Rescue Pigeons - Phoenix. AZ



## Neophyte282 (Feb 22, 2015)

I am interested in adopting or rescuing one or two pigeons. I am in the Phoenix, AZ area and I'm willing to travel up to two hours. If you know of anyone in the area looking to re-home, please let me know.


----------



## grubb9 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a pigeon I rescued about 6 months ago . During the time we had the bad floods and winds. He lives in outside fire place .He can't fly. He molted about 3 months ago. I don't know if he will ever be able to fly. He is a young bird. I believe he has lived longer in the fireplace then outside. I live in Phoenix Az. We are getting ready to place roof on the room were the fire place is now. I need some one that can take good
care of him


----------



## Neophyte282 (Feb 22, 2015)

I would prefer to adopt a more domesticated bird. I'm not sure a feral one would do well over here.


----------



## grubb9 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for replying. Ill keep searching. I'm new to site. I don't know if I'm posting in the best place for adoption


----------

